# My Little Daisy



## Tfarr199u (Feb 17, 2016)

I just wanted everyone to see my sweet little ball of perfection. She's 1 year old, su per adventourous and her favorite hobby is digging. Super cute spot on her nose which I think is super unique. Hedgehog feet are absolutely amazing and I just love her so much! If I had 1 word to describe her it would be 'perfect'. I'm going to the vet today at 4pm for her basic checkup and nail trimming.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Awwww she is so sweet!


----------

